#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [日本妖怪]管狐

## 佛蒙特

好像還沒有獸發過管狐的資料呢...
那麼咖哩就來吃錢囉~

管狐的由來據了解,是日本陰陽道的一種術法
就是養狐狸的鬼魂(和茅山的養鬼術蠻像的)
並不是像大家想的那樣,是養在管子裡的妖狐

管狐使應該算是俗稱,正確應該叫做飯剛使
其做法是,把一隻狐狸的身體埋在土裡只留下頭在外面
再把那隻狐狸好好毒打一頓和餓個幾天
並在那狐狸附近放一大堆食物(讓他看得到吃不到)
當他的慾念.怨念到達頂點時(通常是7天)
就可以把它殺掉(期間要以最殘忍的手法讓它一直充滿恨意,比方用木棍打死.放血上它慢慢死去...)
等狐狸一死後,馬上用封魂咒把它魂魄封印在種神像中
然後做法直到它可順從你為止(約七七四十九天左右)
平時狐狸的魂魄都被封印在神像裡
當有事時會把它帶出去
那要如何帶出去呢?
多半會利用個竹管(攜帶方便嗎)叫它附在上面
旁人看到這種情形,就誤以為狐狸的靈魂是住在竹管中
就以耳傳耳的叫它管狐了

為何要用狐狸呢
因為狐狸是動物靈中靈力指數蠻高的,其實後來也有人用狗和貓來代替,聽說效果不差狐狸的靈魂

飯剛(管狐)的功能是什麼
其實飯剛的功能最主要是在精神上的攻擊,而無法像漫畫中使用物理的攻擊,它可以使對手變成精神分裂.神經病或是精神力差一點的對手,乾脆負在他身上,要他去自殺.也可以改變他人思想;比方有個很討厭的上司,你可以叫飯剛去引想他的腦電波;讓他喜歡你,甚著成為你的奴隸

但飯剛製作時過於殘酷,加上動物靈天生要比人的靈魂來的兇殘,所以只要飯剛找到機會就會報復主人

好殘忍...
原來咖哩那麼喜歡的管狐
由來是這樣啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!(抱頭)

----------


## wingwolf

果然超血腥的……
話說之前畫妖怪委托的時候，看到管狐的介紹就被嚇了一跳
這個制作方法……還是不要這樣的幫手好了

話說管狐的制作方法和中國的“鬼使”很像呢
鬼使是受盡折磨死掉的人類的鬼魂，死後還要爲折磨他的法師賣命
而且折磨得越慘，鬼使的質量越高

爲什麽這類鬼魂妖怪都那麽血腥……（抖~~~~）

----------


## Leone

看完之後 讓我聯想到某漫畫  :狐狸裝鬼:  

裡面有隻妖怪叫"犬神"

跟管狐有異曲同工之妙  :jcdragon-@@:

----------


## 奇奇

噢天啊...
某漫畫裡那隻超可愛的管狐是這樣被做出來的嗎= =...
無言,真不知道誰想到的

不過那個管狐真的超可愛的...
捲捲一長條根蛇一樣~
眼睛又小小的!

原本以為是因為形狀長長的才叫管狐呢= =
感謝咖哩分享

----------


## cloud18

天啊....
好血腥喔....
原本某雲我很喜歡看血腥的漫畫...
但....看到這篇文章.....
整個超震驚的!!
這麼可愛的動物居然.....
嗚嗚....
真的好殘忍....

我要感謝大大的分享....
真的真的很感謝!!
下次要是大大還有管狐的資料....
希望也可以在和大家分享喔!!

----------


## 阿翔

無意中找到…原來「犬神」的「制造」方法也是這樣…？
http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hk/%E7%8A%AC%E7%A5%9E



> 施術的方式
> 犬神是藉由犬神使（放蠱的人，犬神使又叫「犬神筋」、「犬神持」、「犬神統」等等）作為蠱毒進行咒詛，附在被害者身上的惡靈，類似中國南方少數民族的「放蠱」以及東南亞國家盛行的下降頭。被犬神附身的人會不由自主產生歇斯底里的行為，例如：處於昏迷狀態，做出一些常人難以理解的行為，或是莫名其妙地發高燒。如同狐狸附身一樣，在當地，某些家族世世代代擁有繼承犬神的操縱權，他們被稱為犬神筋（犬神祭司）。一般人在祭祀犬神的時候，一定要邀請犬神筋來主持儀式，倘使對他們不尊敬的話，就會惹禍上身。
> 
> 想要驅使犬神，術師須自行製造惡靈（即養蠱）。首先必須將活生生的狗兒埋在土中，只露出狗頭。然後將狗食放置在狗的面前，使其垂涎，但不要餵食。狗會因飢餓而感到痛苦，當其痛苦達到頂點時，將狗頭一刀斬下。如此所產生的狗靈便會附身在術師身上，便能以巫術操縱它。其實是一種刻意讓惡靈詛咒的邪惡行為，用於報復和傷人。當地的人們相信含恨而死的狗靈，具有強大的詛咒力量，術師可以藉此獲得高強的法力。若使用這種巫術詛咒他人，受害者不是傾家蕩產就是死於非命。


不管是管狐還是犬神，
都是很殘忍的制造方法啊…*（嘆氣）*
也謝謝咖哩的分享，真想不到管狐也是這樣「造」出來的呢。

To.Leone大：
我記得有一部叫「靈犬情人」的漫畫，
裡面的「犬神」就是這樣造出來的，
不知道大大是不是在說這一部漫畫呢…？

----------


## 紅峽青燦

嗯嗯
蠱和犬神也都是這樣養出來的
但犬神可傳承和重複利用

青背聽過一個說法是
狐的靈魂極小
有逃跑丟失的可能
所以才裝竹管耶

----------


## 冰蛇

對於管狐和飯鋼史，我的印象是來自於＂xxxHolic＂這部四月一日繼承店裡的時候，得知的。

當時對那部的解說和畫面，感覺也有不是用殘忍手段，比較類似於媽祖投胎轉世的那種，
就是家裡原本就是那種跟狐裡有關係，然後上一代死亡，藉由下一代重生這樣，
不過這種說法，比較偏向於二次元就是了。

當然這種比較不堪入目的手段，一定比較常見，而且用途上，不會是好地方，所以這也證明了，無論是妖怪還是動物，遇到人類都難脫身。

----------

